# 6 months ago, Girly.



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

It is so painful to read this. I too lost my Winston just recently and understand. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Margaret I feel your pain, I know that Girly is by your side everyday sending you little signs and giving you the strength to go on, even though it's so hard without them. Take care of yourself, hug Honey and remember those wonderful times you had together. Hugs flying over to you x


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This breaks my heart, some dogs are just so special. Those milestones can be tough, I'm so sorry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Girly*



Pilgrim123 said:


> 6 months ago, Girly, you were still here. You were right where you belonged, by my side, where you had been since that day we picked you up. 6 months ago, you ate your breakfast, went for a walk with your Dad as you had done for so long and then rested on your bed. You didn't want to get in the car and I don't blame you. Every time you did, we ended up at the vets, where you were poked and prodded. 6 months ago, it was no different, except you never came home. I don't regret saving you pain - I will never regret saving you that - but I wish it didn't still hurt me so much. I know, I have Honey, but she isn't you. I never expected her to be you. The hole you left is shaped differently, with raw edges I cannot leave alone. 6 months ago you were still with me. 6 months ago the world changed forever.


I can relate so much to your pain.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sending you hugs, my friend


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Posts like yours always made me cry. Life is a hard road to travel on when those we love are not next to us. Sending you many hugs.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

So sorry for your pain - you are not alone. I love all my dogs but they are not buddy, I get it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The milestones are very hard, I am sorry for the sadness and loss you're feeling.


----------

